# Does anyone here stabilize larger pieces of wood?



## Herb G. (Jul 3, 2018)

I have some Buckeye burl that's 10" X 14" or so, about an inch thick.
I have 2 of them I'd like to have clear stabilized.
What would something like that cost me?

Thanks for any information.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 3, 2018)

There are very few people who will have vacuum chambers with that kind of size/capacity. I know @Schroedc has a large piece of clear pipe that he was going to make a mega chamber out of at some point.

Is the size of the pieces the size you're looking to work with them at? Or are they pieces that you would cut into smaller pieces to work with? If you're going to cut it up anyways, it would certainly make much more sense to cut down into smaller sizes first.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> I have some Buckeye burl that's 10" X 14" or so, about an inch thick.
> I have 2 of them I'd like to have clear stabilized.
> What would something like that cost me?
> 
> Thanks for any information.



I could probably fit it in my big chamber (just need to get the fittings on it) resin cost me about 80.00 a gallon, it'll depend on how much those pieces soak up. Buckeye is usually really pourous and takes a fair amount so you could have 40-80 in resin


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 3, 2018)

@Sprung : I want to stabilize it first, then resaw it into thinner slabs for making boxes with. It won't resaw very well right now because it's light & porous.

@Schroedc How do you want me to handle this? Do you need pics & dimensions first?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> @Sprung : I want to stabilize it first, then resaw it into thinner slabs for making boxes with. It won't resaw very well right now because it's light & porous.
> 
> @Schroedc How do you want me to handle this? Do you need pics & dimensions first?



Get me some exact dimensions, I'll measure tonight to make sure they'll fit.


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 3, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Get me some exact dimensions, I'll measure tonight to make sure they'll fit.


OK, will do.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 3, 2018)

If Colin can fit it in his big chamber, he's definitely your man to get it done. Before I got into stabilizing myself, he did some work for me and I was very pleased with the work done.

If they won't fit into Colin's chamber, one option to do them whole would be to weigh them down in a flat container and pour over stabilizing resin and just let it soak in the resin without vacuum for about 2 or 3 days. Because Buckeye is so light, it will easily absorb a lot of resin in that time. Then cure it in an oven (not one you cook food in). If left to just soak in stabilizing resin long enough, even without vacuum, Buckeye Burl will certainly take in more than enough resin to make it solid enough for resawing and use as box tops.

(I have kind of accidentally tested this with Buckeye Burl - left a few pieces I wanted to double dye soak without using any vacuum in the first color for way too long as I had forgotten about it. After I cured them and went to add the second color, they barely took on any additional resin in a full vacuum and soak cycle.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 3, 2018)

It would fit in my pot easily, but the resin to fill it deep enough to do the job would cost me a fortune. Much better option here... 

https://www.chefwarekits.com/wood-s...ag-for-turned-wood-bowls-made-in-the-usa.html


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 4, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Get me some exact dimensions, I'll measure tonight to make sure they'll fit.



Piece "A" is 9.5 " X 13.5" X 1.25"
Piece "B" is 9.5" X 13.25" X 1.25"


Let me know if you need anything else. Thanks much.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> It would fit in my pot easily, but the resin to fill it deep enough to do the job would cost me a fortune. Much better option here...
> 
> https://www.chefwarekits.com/wood-s...ag-for-turned-wood-bowls-made-in-the-usa.html



I'll use a bag inside the chamber to cut down on how much I need to pour in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 4, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> I'll use a bag inside the chamber to cut down on how much I need to pour in.



The cheaper, the better.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 4, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> The cheaper, the better.



Cost to you wouldn't change, it cuts down on how much resin I have to keep on hand


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 4, 2018)

No worries. I might just get the best slab stabilized for now. Money is always tight here.


----------

